# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Accder  l'en-tte d'un fichier mp3

## scourt

Qui aurait dj crit ou aurait au moins une ide pour accder  l'en-tte d'un fichier mp3 pour rcuprer le titre, l'auteur...

Merci
seb

----------


## niocco

Tout ce que je sais c'est que ces informations (appeles id3tag ) sont stocks dans les 128 premiers octets du fichier pour l'id3tag v1. 

l'id3tag v2 ( introduit par winamp je crois ) est plus grand, mais dans tous les cas, il y a des balises qui delimitent le debut et la fin de la partie entete.

Pour s'en rendre compte le mieux est d'ouvrir le fichier en mode texte.


enfin depuis le 27/12/2009 j'imagine que tu as trouv ton bonheur ailleurs...

----------

